# Do you guys know BlondiHacks, Joe Pieczynski, Abom 79 ???



## Dgrose

I am just learning and I look at a lot of youtube videos.  I see Blondihacks, Joe Pieczynski and Abom79 and This Old Tony have a lot of good videos.  Do you know any other good videos to watch or follow. These were helpful because a lot of what experienced machinists take for granted, the new guy needs to learn.  Sometimes it takes forever just to learn about a new term before I can get to the meat of what I want to do.


----------



## dgehricke

check out Mr pete 222 Tubalcain your youtube shop teacher


----------



## DavidR8

I'm a fan of all of those folks. This Old Tony is my favourite because of his awesome production values. But all have excellent content.


----------



## tazzat

Clickspring
Stefan Gotteswinter
Winky's Workshop
Dudley Toolwright
Keith Fenner
Build Something Cool
oxtoolco


----------



## DangerZone

DavidR8 said:


> I'm a fan of all of those folks. This Old Tony is my favourite because of his awesome production values. But all have excellent content.


I agree. I can't get enough of his video's. I'm going back and re-watching a bunch of them now that I've seen them all. I'm finding a lot of stuff that went over my head the first time around just because I was so new.


----------



## Cooter Brown

I steal Ideas from these channels too....... 

ROBRENZ
AvE
colinfurze
Grind Hard Plumbing Co
Keith Rucker
SuburbanTool Inc
bcbloc02
Steve Summers
Let's Machine
Solid Rock Machine Shop Inc.         ----I love this guy's work.....
James T. Kilroy Jr.
Randy Richard In The Shop
Precision Machine Shed
shaper andi
Steve Jordan


----------



## Stonebriar

And dont forget Hill top Machine Works a member of our forum.


----------



## Winegrower

For just sheer magnificence, try Clickspring.


----------



## Boxster9

I would add:
   Stuart de Haro
   That Lazy Machinist
   Tom's Techniques
   Hobby Machining
   Bar Z


----------



## bakrch

TOT
Stefan Gotteswinter
Clickspring
Robin Renzetti
Blondihacks

I will always go back for more from this group.  TBH, the rest of them really annoy me for some reason.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

DangerZone said:


> I agree. I can't get enough of his video's. I'm going back and re-watching a bunch of them now that I've seen them all. I'm finding a lot of stuff that went over my head the first time around just because I was so new.


This is funny to me because it's exactly where I am right now.

Oh, and don't forget Suburban Tool.

Edit... I see that Cooter got that one.


----------



## middle.road

Ya know, my 'Wanna-Do' list would be a lot shorter if it weren't for Youtube. 
Of course I'd also have not been able to solve a lot of situations without it.

The images below are cobbled together from ToT's 'Shoot'n The Poop #1 - End Mill Grinding Fixture' Dated Feb 5, 2016 
All © belongs to ToT.
I snagged these from the opening frames of the video, it scrolls by really fast.



	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## ttabbal

Winegrower said:


> For just sheer magnificence, try Clickspring.



The only problem with that is making my best work look like a toddler made it. He's a master craftsman and makes beautiful stuff. And his videos are very well produced. If I have a man card, that dude deserves a billboard.


----------



## middle.road

Watching Chris worked is pure joy. I wish I had that patience and touch.
The way that he 'hand files' pieces is just amazing. And his layout skills are bar-none.
I've picked up on that he's a technical/shop instructor. Not 100% sure on that though.



ttabbal said:


> The only problem with that is making my best work look like a toddler made it. He's a master craftsman and makes beautiful stuff. And his videos are very well produced. If I have a man card, that dude deserves a billboard.


----------



## darkzero

ttabbal said:


> The only problem with that is making my best work look like a toddler made it. He's a master craftsman and makes beautiful stuff. And his videos are very well produced. If I have a man card, that dude deserves a billboard.



To make it worse the guy is not even a clockmaker or machinist or jewler by trade. Not even a videographer. And he uses a Chinese Sieg mini lathe & mini mill! Well he does have a Sherline too. That guy's workmanship & passion is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Dabbler

For the sheer beginner there aren't any better channels than That Lazy Machinist  and mrPete222


----------



## Rata222

I enjoy MrPragmaticLee 's videos also.


----------



## higgite

I've seen just about all of those previously mentioned and subscribe to a few. I would just add Halligan142 for machining techniques and  Frank Hoose for those looking for reviews of and introductions to mini machines.

Tom


----------



## bill70j

Here's one who hasn't been mentioned yet. Rolingmetal

He's a Dutch guy with a wicked-dry sense of humor.  He has outdated equipment, uses questionable methods, and makes lots of mistakes.  But he is honest about it.

He also provides his candid opinion when reviewing products that are given to him for free.

Very Entertaining, in my opinion.


----------



## WCraig

I'll add a plug for aother Canadian:









						Everett's Workshop
					

Welcome to my shop! This is a channel in which I'd like to share some of the various projects that keep me busy, such as odd machining jobs for friends, maki...




					www.youtube.com
				




Down to earth, good presentation, very good work.

Craig


----------



## tmenyc

As one of those sheer beginners, I've found tubalcain, Blondihacks, and Tony to be the best for practice, and it does take seeing a group of them to sort out the different points of view.  The others are great, although Abom's constant pushing of brands is a little annoying, and Oxtool's verbal tics are truly annoying.  Joe Pie's work is truly educational, but he makes too much hard stuff look too easy for me at this point, although I do learn a lot. Clickspring, as said above, is nothing short of amazing.  Winky's stuff is also great for me, since he works on a Logan 820 he restored (which is what I have) and he's very interesting in a low-cost/high creativity manner.  He has become a friend.  Start with Blondihack's lathe series.  Hugely approachable. 
Tim


----------



## ACHiPo

ttabbal said:


> The only problem with that is making my best work look like a toddler made it.


Or as Stefan Gotteswinter  likes to say, "machined with a dull beaver"


----------



## markba633csi

Blondi is very sharp and creative.  Lately I've been watching this guy in Europe fix electronic stuff on Youtube- his name is Sorin and the channel is "electronics repair school"  interesting guy 
MS


----------



## reds

Try Ox tool Co....He has about 125 videos on youtube. Good machinist.


----------



## macardoso

NYCCNC is an amazing channel. I recommend going back 4 years and starting there. John was a Taig guy that has just exploded his business into a full blown machine shop. He covers a lot of 5 axis stuff these days.


----------



## silence dogood

Dan's Hobbies, woodworking and metal working fun.


----------



## Pierre52

Try Clough 42.  A very clever guy with his Electronic Lead Screw and a bunch of other very nice projects.  Combines machining with electronics and 3D printing/design


----------



## RJSakowski

The issue that I have with the You Tube experts are those who make mistakes but don't correct them.  If I am watching one of these experts and catch a error about something that I have knowledge of, how can I trust any information presented about subjects that I know little or nothing about?

There is one revered old gent for which that is the case and it is the reason that I very seldom  watch any of his videos.  There are other presenters who make mistakes but are quick to own up to them.  These are individuals that I feel I can trust to give me the straight scoop.

That said, there is a ton of useful information floating around the internet.  Each presenter has his or her own style that makes for interesting, informative, or entertaining viewing.

Personally, I like Joe Pieczynski for his no nonsense solutions to machining problems.  I  like Kieth Fenner for his git 'er done approach some pretty hair repairs.  To his credit, he has also taken on learning new skills like Fusion 360.  Tom Lipton is the professorial guy that does a great job explaining the technical aspect.  John Saunders  excels in his enthusiasm and the quest for learning new techniques and then sharing with his viewers.  This Old Tony is just plain entertaining as he presents his various subjects.  

As has been state above, Clickspring does amazing work with a minimum of tools.  He is a true artisan.  Stefan Gotteswinter is another presenter whose work I respect.

I just started watching BlondiHacks and have to say I was impressed.  She makes mistakes but she corrects them, making sure that the viewers know not to make the same mistake.  Her general knowledge appears to be above average.

For a slightly off topic site, there is SV Seeker, an ongoing saga of Doug Jackson's quest to build an ocean going 75' steel sailing vessel patterned after a Chinese junk work boat in Tulsa Oklahoma.  The later episodes are bit more philosophical but the early ones are chock full of his building techniques as he discovers ways to make that dream come true.

There are others, of course but the abive is a pretty impressive viewing list in my opinion.


----------



## DavidR8

RJSakowski said:


> For a slightly off topic site, there is SV Seeker, an ongoing saga of Doug Jackson's quest to build an ocean going 75' steel sailing vessel patterned after a Chinese junk work boat in Tulsa Oklahoma.  The later episodes are bit more philosophical but the early ones are chock full of his building techniques as he discovers ways to make that dream come true.


I was following Doug until he faked the acetylene explosion. Unsubbed as soon as I found that out.


----------



## RJSakowski

DavidR8 said:


> I was following Doug until he faked the acetylene explosion. Unsubbed as soon as I found that out.


T guess I hadn't seen that one.  As the project morphed from a one man project with occasional help to a global community, I stopped watching on a regular basis.


----------



## pontiac428

Lots of interesting stuff on the 'tube, for sure, but somehow I really struggle with video clips as a means of instruction.  They're great for demonstration and exhibition, really well-suited to that, but video as a medium is poor for the conveyance of information, so I find my self getting frustrated and shuttling through videos on account of slow pacing and weak content.  It's a signal-to-noise type of thing for me, which leads me to ask:  Read any good books lately?  Does anyone read anymore?  This isn't meant to be insulting, I like this forum and respect it's members.  I've just had some awkward experiences trying to teach others how to do basic shop work and been asked for YouTube links.  I kind of shrug and say I just gave a thorough explanation of the process, then recommend some reading and suggest they come back when they figure it out.  Does that make me a 40-something curmudgeon who is stuck in 1990, intolerant of millennial behavior or is it something else?  There's something about me that my colleagues find amusing.  Whenever anyone comes into my office for technical or professional advice, they usually aren't able to leave without a stack of reading material that provides the foundation for the answers to their questions.  And I'm usually offended when they don't help themselves by reading it...  So, not to bag on YouTube, and definitely not to bag on any of you, but have we started devolving due to time spent gawking at screens?

None of this changes the fact that Clickspring is amazing, Stefan Gotteswinter does incredible work, and Mr. Pete makes me feel like I'm in shop class again.  I just don't know if an education can be extracted from watching TV.


----------



## stuarth44

Dgrose said:


> I am just learning and I look at a lot of youtube videos.  I see Blondihacks, Joe Pieczynski and Abom79 and This Old Tony have a lot of good videos.  Do you know any other good videos to watch or follow. These were helpful because a lot of what experienced machinists take for granted, the new guy needs to learn.  Sometimes it takes forever just to learn about a new term before I can get to the meat of what I want to do.


yes, got threading left to right from Joe, however he does not correspond,Abom  is meticulous, pick up good tips there too


----------



## stuarth44

pontiac428 said:


> Lots of interesting stuff on the 'tube, for sure, but somehow I really struggle with video clips as a means of instruction.  They're great for demonstration and exhibition, really well-suited to that, but video as a medium is poor for the conveyance of information, so I find my self getting frustrated and shuttling through videos on account of slow pacing and weak content.  It's a signal-to-noise type of thing for me, which leads me to ask:  Read any good books lately?  Does anyone read anymore?  This isn't meant to be insulting, I like this forum and respect it's members.  I've just had some awkward experiences trying to teach others how to do basic shop work and been asked for YouTube links.  I kind of shrug and say I just gave a thorough explanation of the process, then recommend some reading and suggest they come back when they figure it out.  Does that make me a 40-something curmudgeon who is stuck in 1990, intolerant of millennial behavior or is it something else?  There's something about me that my colleagues find amusing.  Whenever anyone comes into my office for technical or professional advice, they usually aren't able to leave without a stack of reading material that provides the foundation for the answers to their questions.  And I'm usually offended when they don't help themselves by reading it...  So, not to bag on YouTube, and definitely not to bag on any of you, but have we started devolving due to time spent gawking at screens?
> 
> None of this changes the fact that Clickspring is amazing, Stefan Gotteswinter does incredible work, and Mr. Pete makes me feel like I'm in shop class again.  I just don't know if an education can be extracted from watching TV.


 Interesting observation
 Monsieur   Pontiac   
yes, i read all the time, have 28th edition of Machinists hand book, people take up new interests later in life, like hobby machining, riding a powerful mobike, the latter, well a tiny few will ever be good on a bike, you need learn young.Serving an apprenticeship helps
I  do learn from you tube, make vids myself, but am poor at that, see youtube stuarth43


----------



## DavidR8

pontiac428 said:


> Lots of interesting stuff on the 'tube, for sure, but somehow I really struggle with video clips as a means of instruction.  They're great for demonstration and exhibition, really well-suited to that, but video as a medium is poor for the conveyance of information, so I find my self getting frustrated and shuttling through videos on account of slow pacing and weak content.  It's a signal-to-noise type of thing for me, which leads me to ask:  Read any good books lately?  Does anyone read anymore?  This isn't meant to be insulting, I like this forum and respect it's members.  I've just had some awkward experiences trying to teach others how to do basic shop work and been asked for YouTube links.  I kind of shrug and say I just gave a thorough explanation of the process, then recommend some reading and suggest they come back when they figure it out.  Does that make me a 40-something curmudgeon who is stuck in 1990, intolerant of millennial behavior or is it something else?  There's something about me that my colleagues find amusing.  Whenever anyone comes into my office for technical or professional advice, they usually aren't able to leave without a stack of reading material that provides the foundation for the answers to their questions.  And I'm usually offended when they don't help themselves by reading it...  So, not to bag on YouTube, and definitely not to bag on any of you, but have we started devolving due to time spent gawking at screens?
> 
> None of this changes the fact that Clickspring is amazing, Stefan Gotteswinter does incredible work, and Mr. Pete makes me feel like I'm in shop class again.  I just don't know if an education can be extracted from watching TV.


For me it come down to learning style. I am a visual learner. If I see it done there's a better chance I will understand and it will stay in my head. I struggle with table and charts and find that I have to really concentrate for the information to sink in.
For this particular knowledge domain I'm pre-kindergarten so I need all the help I can get!


----------



## stuarth44

DavidR8 said:


> For me it come down to learning style. I am a visual learner. If I see it done there's a better chance I will understand and it will stay in my head. I struggle with table and charts and find that I have to really concentrate for the information to sink in.
> For this particular knowledge domain I'm pre-kindergarten so I need all the help I can get!


maybe printout, threading tables, stuff like that , hang them over your bench, or read em every night in bed


----------



## ttabbal

I read tons, but mostly fiction. I have read some machining books. I tend to combine reading forums etc with YouTube videos. Everyone has a different learning style, mine is more in doing it than reading about it. So I get the basics and go to the shop and try it. I have paper and digital versions of a couple books for reference when I need stuff like tap drill sizes. But the real learning comes from the random aluminum scrap I use to learn how to do something on, then try to use it on a project. 

It's not better in a general sense, just better for me.


----------



## silence dogood

I've been fortunate enough to have a machine shop class and a  father-in-law whom was a master machinist.  It's really nice to have someone to look over your shoulder and give you advise.  Now unfortunately, that is no longer possible.  Books and mags help a lot.  The internet is a huge library.  The trouble is there is a lot of misinformation and this is not just the internet.  Just look at some of the old 100 year old pictures of that wonderful iron with master craftsmen wearing neckties and operating machines with open running belts.  So you have to do a lot of sorting out.  Certain sites are excellent, some are pretty good, and some, well, that is not a good  way.  One reason I like this site is that questions are encouraged.


----------



## mikey

pontiac428 said:


> Lots of interesting stuff on the 'tube, for sure, but somehow I really struggle with video clips as a means of instruction.  They're great for demonstration and exhibition, really well-suited to that, but video as a medium is poor for the conveyance of information, so I find my self getting frustrated and shuttling through videos on account of slow pacing and weak content.  It's a signal-to-noise type of thing for me, which leads me to ask:  Read any good books lately?  Does anyone read anymore?  This isn't meant to be insulting, I like this forum and respect it's members.  I've just had some awkward experiences trying to teach others how to do basic shop work and been asked for YouTube links.  I kind of shrug and say I just gave a thorough explanation of the process, then recommend some reading and suggest they come back when they figure it out.  Does that make me a 40-something curmudgeon who is stuck in 1990, intolerant of millennial behavior or is it something else?  There's something about me that my colleagues find amusing.  Whenever anyone comes into my office for technical or professional advice, they usually aren't able to leave without a stack of reading material that provides the foundation for the answers to their questions.  And I'm usually offended when they don't help themselves by reading it...  So, not to bag on YouTube, and definitely not to bag on any of you, but have we started devolving due to time spent gawking at screens?
> 
> None of this changes the fact that Clickspring is amazing, Stefan Gotteswinter does incredible work, and Mr. Pete makes me feel like I'm in shop class again.  I just don't know if an education can be extracted from watching TV.



I have to admit that I agree with the gist of what you're saying, Pontiac. When I started in this hobby, the internet was in its infancy and YouTube didn't exist. Now that it does exist, most content does not explain adequately the very important why behind the what. In order to really understand something, you have to know the what, why, how and how much and you don't usually get that from videos. You don't always get it from books, either. You have to do your homework, try it and then figure it out from there ... which is what I think Pontiac is saying.

I don't watch YouTube that often, although I enjoy watching Stefan's channel from time to time. Tom Lipton is really good, too; he makes things look so easy when we know damned well it is not.

Mostly, I learn from doing in my shop. I try something, make mistakes, figure out what I did wrong and go at it until it works. Then I try to understand how it works, why it works and how I can make it work better. This sticks in my head better than some video, but I admit that I'm probably an anomaly.


----------



## stuarth44

tr


silence dogood said:


> I've been fortunate enough to have a machine shop class and a  father-in-law whom was a master machinist.  It's really nice to have someone to look over your shoulder and give you advise.  Now unfortunately, that is no longer possible.  Books and mags help a lot.  The internet is a huge library.  The trouble is there is a lot of misinformation and this is not just the internet.  Just look at some of the old 100 year old pictures of that wonderful iron with master craftsmen wearing neckties and operating machines with open running belts.  So you have to do a lot of sorting out.  Certain sites are excellent, some are pretty good, and some, well, that is not a good  way.  One reason I like this site is that questions are encouraged.


true nuff, musta been many eyes injury's  in some trades, in the factory of Sulzer in Europe, they could help themselves to the beer barrel any time of day


----------



## Tim9

DavidR8 said:


> I was following Doug until he faked the acetylene explosion. Unsubbed as soon as I found that out.


He crossed the line there.  I liked him in the beginning and am very impressed he has accomplished everything he’s done so far. But I have a real problem when he starts Pooh pooing all thing related to safety. He’ll go on ranting about how he doesn’t want to hear about people posting that he shouldn’t leave a chuck key in a lathe chuck. Okay, I get that. But that’s the nature of the beast.
   But it really turned me off when he started touting his removal of all the safety guards on his 9” DEWALT angle grinders. And touting how they are just BS. I think he sort of has a responsibility to at least give proper safety advice to all the teenagers out there. Power tools can be dangerous. But Doug has an issue with anything safety related. He seems to be willing to ignore all things related to safe working procedures. He went on and on saying that standing in front of a pedestal grinder isn’t bad and grinder wheels don’t ever explode. No such thing. He professed that it’s nothing but an old wives tale....since number one, it’s never happened to him. And #2....he’s never met anyone whom it’s happened to. What a crazy way of reasoning in my opinion.
   Another one.... he welded brackets and mounted his welding tanks below deck. Tons of people chimed in. They told him that Coast Guard Regs require tanks above deck unless the cabinet has all kinds of ventilation and alarms to warn against leaks. He said that’s ridiculous. Nothing dangerous about Oxygen, acetylene or argon mounted below deck.  Give me a break.
   Anyway you would not catch  me going 100 miles offshore on that boat. Too many corners cut in my opinion.
   But like I said, my main issue is that a lot of young kids are watching him and I think he has a responsibility to at least accept the fact that impressionable kids need to be instructed that SAFETY MATTERS.


----------



## stuarth44

Tim9 said:


> He crossed the line there.  I liked him in the beginning and am very impressed he has accomplished everything he’s done so far. But I have a real problem when he starts Pooh pooing all thing related to safety. He’ll go on ranting about how he doesn’t want to hear about people posting that he shouldn’t leave a chuck key in a lathe chuck. Okay, I get that. But that’s the nature of the beast.
> But it really turned me off when he started touting his removal of all the safety guards on his 9” DEWALT angle grinders. And touting how they are just BS. I think he sort of has a responsibility to at least give proper safety advice to all the teenagers out there. Power tools can be dangerous. But Doug has an issue with anything safety related. He seems to be willing to ignore all things related to safe working procedures. He went on and on saying that standing in front of a pedestal grinder isn’t bad and grinder wheels don’t ever explode. No such thing. He professed that it’s nothing but an old wives tale....since number one, it’s never happened to him. And #2....he’s never met anyone whom it’s happened to. What a crazy way of reasoning in my opinion.
> Another one.... he welded brackets and mounted his welding tanks below deck. Tons of people chimed in. They told him that Coast Guard Regs require tanks above deck unless the cabinet has all kinds of ventilation and alarms to warn against leaks. He said that’s ridiculous. Nothing dangerous about Oxygen, acetylene or argon mounted below deck.  Give me a break.
> Anyway you would not catch  me going 100 miles offshore on that boat. Too many corners cut in my opinion.
> But like I said, my main issue is that a lot of young kids are watching him and I think he has a responsibility to at least accept the fact that impressionable kids need to be instructed that SAFETY MATTERS.


agreed abt lathe chucks very much so
\\but have to say, tell you, that in shipbuilding grinders are never used with guards, simply cos the wheel is used totally on its flats to make a true polished edge , using the edge can cause irreparable damage in a millisecond
guards are put on for cutting, grinders, need special training, this training is essential, it takes about a ten mn lesson from a man with a lifetime usage of said tool, yes there are some bad accidents with them guard or no guard mainly cos people stick the wheel in a 9 o clock, giving a massive kickback, stead of 5-6 o clock, please dwell upon this


----------



## Tim9

I totally get that Stuarth.... and I break the safety rules occasionally. But whenever I do that I usually try to give it some thought and get a solid footing and two handed grip. Plus I have decades of shop experience....mostly auto related but still shop experience.  I would never get on YouTube and suggest to everyone watching that the guards are BS. Never tell everyone that they can just toss them. I think one has a responsibility to preach safety when we all know that young inexperienced people are watching YouTube because they want to learn how to do something..
     Power tools are dangerous. Electricity is dangerous. Working in a shop or in the 30’ up in the air is dangerous.  And young kids are already walking around feeling invincible. I surely don’t need to encourage that to only later find some young guy or girl is now seriously injured because they were listening to my advice to ignore the shop safety rules.


----------



## stuarth44

Tim9 said:


> I totally get that Stuarth.... and I break the safety rules occasionally. But whenever I do that I usually try to give it some thought and get a solid footing and two handed grip. Plus I have decades of shop experience....mostly auto related but still shop experience.  I would never get on YouTube and suggest to everyone watching that the guards are BS. Never tell everyone that they can just toss them. I think one has a responsibility to preach safety when we all know that young inexperienced people are watching YouTube because they want to learn how to do something..
> Power tools are dangerous. Electricity is dangerous. Working in a shop or in the 30’ up in the air is dangerous.  And young kids are already walking around feeling invincible. I surely don’t need to encourage that to only later find some young guy or girl is now seriously injured because they were listening to my advice to ignore the shop safety rules.


I agree with you. There have been some dreadful accidents. Especially with lathes
If you look on YouTube Stuarth 43
You will see a video I made on a meat axe. Which is a saw blade on a grinder it is not really a saw blade per say. But a cutter for milling world prep
I had an accident with this machine when I was cutting on the wrong side like I describe I was inside a yacht in a confined space the machine kickback. And cut a hole in my throat. I will send you a picture of the scar fortunately it did not cut the jugular vein. I screamed and my Friend unplugged the tool from the wall. It was Tangled in a big wooly jumper. I was wearing
Only accident I had but boy did I learn my lesson? That's why I made the video.


----------



## stuarth44

stuarth44 said:


> I agree with you. There have been some dreadful accidents. Especially with lathes
> If you look on YouTube Stuarth 43
> You will see a video I made on a meat axe. Which is a saw blade on a grinder it is not really a saw blade per say. But a cutter for milling world prep
> I had an accident with this machine when I was cutting on the wrong side like I describe I was inside a yacht in a confined space the machine kickback. And cut a hole in my throat. I will send you a picture of the scar fortunately it did not cut the jugular vein. I screamed and my Friend unplugged the tool from the wall. It was Tangled in a big wooly jumper. I was wearing
> Only accident I had but boy did I learn my lesson? That's why I made the video.


----------



## devils4ever

I watch a lot of these videos to gain knowledge.

I'm really into watching This Old Tony now. At first, I didn't like his humor while I was trying to learn something. But, now I love it. I find him hilarious. Watch his, "A Christmas Story!" video. It's priceless!


----------



## middle.road

DavidR8 said:


> I was following Doug until he faked the acetylene explosion. Unsubbed as soon as I found that out.


Who in their right mind does something like that? 
That is beyond appalling.


----------



## DavidR8

middle.road said:


> Who in their right mind does something like that?
> That is beyond appalling.



Yup. He was fairly vilified online but seemed to dig himself in further by explaining that he was trying a social experiment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Pie

Dgrose said:


> I am just learning and I look at a lot of youtube videos.  I see Blondihacks, Joe Pieczynski and Abom79 and This Old Tony have a lot of good videos.  Do you know any other good videos to watch or follow. These were helpful because a lot of what experienced machinists take for granted, the new guy needs to learn.  Sometimes it takes forever just to learn about a new term before I can get to the meat of what I want to do.


Thanks for the mention. I try to keep it relative and useful. I'm always open for questions and suggestions.


----------



## Joe Pie

stuarth44 said:


> yes, got threading left to right from Joe, however he does not correspond,Abom  is meticulous, pick up good tips there too


I actually joined this group specifically to reply to this comment. I start everyday with a cup of coffee and wear out my fingers, typing replies to hundreds of comments. This doesn't include all the offline e-mails and daily phone calls I get from viewers and subscribers asking for advice or help. After 87,000 subscribers and 14,000,000 views worldwide, I still answer the call. I don't usually get defensive about comments, but to say I am second to Abom79 replying to comments is just not even close to accurate. Let the video comment sections put to rest any doubt about this statement. Take care all, stay well and thanks for letting me join.  For those of you that haven't visited my channel, It goes under my name Joe Pieczynski. Look for the bulldog face as the channel marker. You may find some helpful material there. Feel free to leave a comment. I bet you get a reply.


----------



## mikey

Welcome to HM, Joe!


----------



## devils4ever

Indeed. Welcome to HM, Joe. I really enjoy watching your videos. I can tell you really know your stuff and can explain it well. Even I get a lot out of your videos even though your machinery weighs 10 times my hobby grade stuff!


----------



## DavidR8

Welcome @Joe Pie, as a newbie, I've learned a ton from your excellent content!


----------



## WarrenP

Welcome Joe, your videos are always excellent in my opinion. Taught me alot.


----------



## ttabbal

Wow! @Joe Pie replying here and on the videos! Thanks for all you do man. I know I have learned a ton from you. I even got a refresher course in geometry/trig! 

I would never have dreamed of calling your business to ask questions. That's above and beyond man. Very cool of you to answer those questions. I won't be pestering you at work, but very kind of you to put up with it. I hope your channel has driven some business in as well.


----------



## wlburton

pontiac428 said:


> Lots of interesting stuff on the 'tube, for sure, but somehow I really struggle with video clips as a means of instruction.  They're great for demonstration and exhibition, really well-suited to that, but video as a medium is poor for the conveyance of information, so I find my self getting frustrated and shuttling through videos on account of slow pacing and weak content.  It's a signal-to-noise type of thing for me, which leads me to ask:  Read any good books lately?  Does anyone read anymore?  This isn't meant to be insulting, I like this forum and respect it's members.  I've just had some awkward experiences trying to teach others how to do basic shop work and been asked for YouTube links.  I kind of shrug and say I just gave a thorough explanation of the process, then recommend some reading and suggest they come back when they figure it out.  Does that make me a 40-something curmudgeon who is stuck in 1990, intolerant of millennial behavior or is it something else?  There's something about me that my colleagues find amusing.  Whenever anyone comes into my office for technical or professional advice, they usually aren't able to leave without a stack of reading material that provides the foundation for the answers to their questions.  And I'm usually offended when they don't help themselves by reading it...  So, not to bag on YouTube, and definitely not to bag on any of you, but have we started devolving due to time spent gawking at screens?
> 
> None of this changes the fact that Clickspring is amazing, Stefan Gotteswinter does incredible work, and Mr. Pete makes me feel like I'm in shop class again.  I just don't know if an education can be extracted from watching TV.


I think it has been well established that different people have different styles of learning.  I have a college degree and a vocational school certificate, and I read and have read a lot of books.  I've worked over 40 years in woodwind and brass musical instrument repair.  Now I am mostly retired, and since discovering and learning how to use YouTube I would estimate that I'm learning things, at age 71, ten times faster than I ever did before, and in subjects that, in many cases, I never had access to before--particularly machining.


----------



## stuarth44

one of the reasons I watch THE OLD TONY  is his great sense of humour and the way he can restore old stuff, he is very skilled  and gives credit to other you tube film makers, not only that he can make videos that are astonishing, the Spielberg of the tool room
Welcome Joe


----------



## Dabbler

Welcome @Joe Pie  !  Glad to have you aboard!  You have a wealth of knowledge to share,  always appreciate your videos!


----------



## NCjeeper

Dabbler said:


> Welcome @Joe Pie  !  Glad to have you aboard!  You have a wealth of knowledge to share,  always appreciate your videos!


I second that!


----------



## stuarth44

wlburton said:


> I think it has been well established that different people have different styles of learning.  I have a college degree and a vocational school certificate, and I read and have read a lot of books.  I've worked over 40 years in woodwind and brass musical instrument repair.  Now I am mostly retired, and since discovering and learning how to use YouTube I would estimate that I'm learning things, at age 71, ten times faster than I ever did before, and in subjects that, in many cases, I never had access to before--particularly machining.


me too, picking up trades now that i did not use much in my 73 years


----------



## silence dogood

Wow! Joe Pie.  He is a real teacher.  I realize that there is a lot of criticism of U-tube.  Where I am, we don't have a community college that teaches machine or wood working or whatever. There just isn't hands on available   Even for subjects that are available like math, it can be Hobson's choice on the instructor or even the text. I know, I finally figured out the basic ideas of calculus(now, if I can get better at solving the problems).  Utube offers more than one instructor at the same time.  Learning does not stop when one finishes school, internet just adds more than just a text book.


----------



## Superburban

I don't think I saw  Finno Ugric Machining mentioned. He is also a member, and does excellent work, and has one of the coolest mills around.









						Finno Ugric Machining
					

Dedicated to manual machining, electronics and handiwork.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Superburban

Dan Gilbart Is also a great teacher. He has not made a new video until today. I was starting to wonder if he had passed. Good to see him back.


----------



## Lo-Fi

Thanks @Joe Pie! As a teacher, you stand head and shoulders over other machinist channels. I use something I've learned from you every time I'm in the shop. 

Robin Renzetti is also worth checking out. He's a career precision machinist with some fantastic methods to share.


----------



## Tim9

Lo-Fi said:


> Thanks @Joe Pie! As a teacher, you stand head and shoulders over other machinist channels. I use something I've learned from you every time I'm in the shop.
> 
> Robin Renzetti is also worth checking out. He's a career precision machinist with some fantastic methods to share.


I’ll second that. I spent my life turning wrenches. I’m by far no expert but in my opinion, Joe Pie is second to none. Whenever I read someone questioning something, if I remember seeing a Joe Pie video....I post that video as an answer because the presentation is second to none and the depth of knowledge just exceptional.
In fact, a question was recently asked about trepanning and I posted Joe’s video. And now I see Joe is on board.
Awesome and welcome Joe. Hell.... love this hobby so much that if I could turn back time....I would have moved to Austin after Katrina and begged for an apprentice....helper...shop sweeper in your shop Joe. Hell....it would be volunteer work for the first year.


----------



## Joe Pie

Tim9 said:


> I’ll second that. I spent my life turning wrenches. I’m by far no expert but in my opinion, Joe Pie is second to none. Whenever I read someone questioning something, if I remember seeing a Joe Pie video....I post that video as an answer because the presentation is second to none and the depth of knowledge just exceptional.
> In fact, a question was recently asked about trepanning and I posted Joe’s video. And now I see Joe is on board.
> Awesome and welcome Joe. Hell.... love this hobby so much that if I could turn back time....I would have moved to Austin after Katrina and begged for an apprentice....helper...shop sweeper in your shop Joe. Hell....it would be volunteer work for the first year.


I thank you all for such flattering comments. I've been at this a long time and will try to post more material as my business schedule permits. Stay well guys.


----------



## hman

Wow!  Good to see you here, Joe.  Hook'em!


----------



## HarryJM

My list.

Blondihacks,
Joe Pieczynski and
Abom79 and T
This Old Tony
Tubalcain
Clickspring
Stefan Gotteswinter
Winky's Workshop
Dudley Toolwright
Keith Fenner
Build Something Cool
oxtoolco
ROBRENZ
AvE
colinfurze
Grind Hard Plumbing Co
Keith Rucker
SuburbanTool Inc
bcbloc02
Steve Summers
Let's Machine
Solid Rock Machine Shop Inc.
James T. Kilroy Jr.
Randy Richard In The Shop
Precision Machine Shed
shaper andi
Steve Jordan
Hill top Machine Works
Stuart de Haro
That Lazy Machinist
Tom's Techniques
Hobby Machining
Bar Z
TOT
Stefan Gotteswinter
Robin Renzetti
tooland dieguy.com


----------



## Tim9

Great list Harry. I think I subscribe to most all of them, but do have favorites. And FWIW..... Clickspring just blows me away. But I’m a realist  in that I know my limitations at this stage of my life. I don’t have Clickspring’s patience. There’s just no way in the world I would ever take a chunk of steel, harden it in a clay mold, fire it....and then make a file out of it by hand in the same way a craftsman did 300 years ago. Oh yes, I know my limits.
That said.....I think it’s cool as heck watching that stuff and his videos blow me away.
But, the reality is I tend to be drawn to video where there’s info which will help me in my hobby.
Even Stefan tends to go above and beyond the results I’m looking for. But, I do learn from his also.
anyway, I tend to pick up useful tricks and methods from Joe’s video’s pretty often. Just real good stuff.
Also, both of the Keiths are great too.


----------



## HarryJM

I guess my favorites are one's that I can actually learn something that applies to what I want to do as I do not have the patience to watch just for watching sake or look how cool this is.


----------



## 7milesup

I watch them to see how good I COULD be. I go out to the shop and then realize how terrible I am and go back to watch more videos on how good I COULD be.   LOL. 

In all seriousness, I have learned a tremendous amount about machining and TIG welding that I could not have done otherwise.  When I bought my surface grinder I watched "That Lazy Machinist " and learned a lot about what to do and not do.  Not sure where I would have learned all of that without YouTube.


----------



## 81husky

Not a Machinist per se, but I enjoy Scott Turner. He makes some great stuff.


----------



## Tim9

Also, if you have a Clausing Lathe, “ Randy Richard in the Shop “ has a few great videos on repairs he did on his 5900 Series variable drive . He rebuilt the sheave. Pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## HarryJM

Just have to weed though them to in order to learn something useful.


----------



## Chipsky

HarryJM said:


> My list.
> 
> Blondihacks,
> Joe Pieczynski and
> Abom79 and T
> This Old Tony
> ...
> Blondihacks
> tooland dieguy.com



You have blondihacks twice... idky, just popped off the page at me.


----------



## HarryJM

Chipsky said:


> You have blondihacks twice... idky, just popped off the page at me.


Just fixed.


----------



## hman

Superburban said:


> Dan Gilbart Is also a great teacher. He has not made a new video until today. I was starting to wonder if he had passed. Good to see him back.


Fantastic video.  Just one minor disappointment - I'm pretty sure that's a Curta calculator on the table amongst the Edison cylinders.  Wish he'd talked about it a bit!

PS - My wife and I went out on a "get the heck out of the house" road trip today, and among other things, checked out an old store/trading post in Camp Verde.  They had an Edison player for sale for $450.  The sign said it was in working order.  I didn't buy it, but did enjoy seeing it.


----------



## silence dogood

Check out "Metalworking & woodworking/ Dan's hobbies".  He has  great videos on rebuilding the banjo on a 8x 14 lathe. This could apply  to other lathes, too.  That and other videos.


----------



## Jim F

I just invited Tom Lipton to join.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Tim9 said:


> Also, if you have a Clausing Lathe, “ Randy Richard in the Shop “ has a few great videos on repairs he did on his 5900 Series variable drive . He rebuilt the sheave. Pretty impressive stuff.


This is the vid that gave me the courage to fix my mill.


----------



## erikmannie

My favorite of late is Double Boost, but I watch everything that I can find.


----------



## stupoty

macardoso said:


> NYCCNC is an amazing channel. I recommend going back 4 years and starting there. John was a Taig guy that has just exploded his business into a full blown machine shop. He covers a lot of 5 axis stuff these days.



It always brings a smile to my face when I see NYCNC say to tom lipton that his self centering vice doesn't exactly self center   , tom sort of just smiles like  "yeah  you might find that".


----------



## Braeden P

DavidR8 said:


> I was following Doug until he faked the acetylene explosion. Unsubbed as soon as I found that out.


What video was that if you remember?


----------



## DavidR8

Braeden P said:


> What video was that if you remember?



The video has been made private but the online backlash made the news. 









						Tulsa boatbuilder's extreme prank stirs anger and support online
					

In a video posted Monday morning to the SV Seeker YouTube page, Doug Jackson's girlfriend delivers a dire message.




					ktul.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twraska

Babloc02, he does some really big items and some machine work for tractor pulling.


----------



## westerner

pontiac428 said:


> Lots of interesting stuff on the 'tube, for sure, but somehow I really struggle with video clips as a means of instruction.  They're great for demonstration and exhibition, really well-suited to that, but video as a medium is poor for the conveyance of information, so I find my self getting frustrated and shuttling through videos on account of slow pacing and weak content.  It's a signal-to-noise type of thing for me, which leads me to ask:  Read any good books lately?  Does anyone read anymore?  This isn't meant to be insulting, I like this forum and respect it's members.  I've just had some awkward experiences trying to teach others how to do basic shop work and been asked for YouTube links.  I kind of shrug and say I just gave a thorough explanation of the process, then recommend some reading and suggest they come back when they figure it out.  Does that make me a 40-something curmudgeon who is stuck in 1990, intolerant of millennial behavior or is it something else?  There's something about me that my colleagues find amusing.  Whenever anyone comes into my office for technical or professional advice, they usually aren't able to leave without a stack of reading material that provides the foundation for the answers to their questions.  And I'm usually offended when they don't help themselves by reading it...  So, not to bag on YouTube, and definitely not to bag on any of you, but have we started devolving due to time spent gawking at screens?
> 
> None of this changes the fact that Clickspring is amazing, Stefan Gotteswinter does incredible work, and Mr. Pete makes me feel like I'm in shop class again.  I just don't know if an education can be extracted from watching TV.


You surely are not offending me. My Mother was an elementary/middle school teacher for 30+ years. A bit of her style rubbed off, ya might say.
If you cannot read and sort thru the fundamentals, then the Utoob quick and dirty will not stick so well. 

I laughed as I read the line about 'a stack of material'. My kids are just shaking their heads.....


----------



## vtcnc

Video is ONE way to learn but not THE way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8

Boxster9 said:


> I would add:
> Stuart de Haro
> That Lazy Machinist
> Tom's Techniques
> Hobby Machining
> Bar Z


Looks like Hobby Machining has uploaded in six years


----------



## Braeden P

DavidR8 said:


> The video has been made private but the online backlash made the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulsa boatbuilder's extreme prank stirs anger and support online
> 
> 
> In a video posted Monday morning to the SV Seeker YouTube page, Doug Jackson's girlfriend delivers a dire message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktul.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would you fake something that severe that is just not right.


----------



## 7milesup

Braeden P said:


> Why would you fake something that severe that is just not right.


You got that right.  And then if you look at his response to the people that didn't think it was funny you realize he is just an arrogant jackwagon.


----------



## craniac

7milesup said:


> You got that right.  And then if you look at his response to the people that didn't think it was funny you realize he is just an arrogant jackwagon.



Thanks for the term "jackwagon", new to me. I think he might have done it to offend folks who object to his disdain for ppe, but I may be wrong. Back to our regularly scheduled program...

I find myself drawn more to more focused videos- less "edutainment" and more to the point now that I'm actually trying to make things. Several of Joe Pie's videos have been super timely and helpful- I go directly to the shop after watching these and get to work.

Tim


----------



## Braeden P

craniac said:


> Thanks for the term "jackwagon", new to me. I think he might have done it to offend folks who object to his disdain for ppe, but I may be wrong. Back to our regularly scheduled program...
> 
> I find myself drawn more to more focused videos- less "edutainment" and more to the point now that I'm actually trying to make things. Several of Joe Pie's videos have been super timely and helpful- I go directly to the shop after watching these and get to work.
> 
> Tim


Mr. Pete’s description of his videos are edutainmen


----------



## 7milesup

Joe Pie = awesome guy.


----------



## vtcnc

Stumbled across another YouTuber this weekend. Search Rock Solid Machine Shop. Good videos. I haven’t heard any podcasts mentioned two that I’ve taken a liking to are Off Hours and Machinist Therapy Hotline and no they don’t offer therapy for any of our addictions, if anything it feeds the beast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup

Ohhhhh.   A podcast.  That would be great because I am always looking for something to listen to with my ear buds in.


----------



## hman

@vtcnc - this one?


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKPqKYF73sJbFUSzo5dQxtQ


----------



## vtcnc

hman said:


> @vtcnc - this one?
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKPqKYF73sJbFUSzo5dQxtQ



That’s the one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM

I found a guy who I really enjoy who wears a uniform and uses wood table protectors but I can't remember his name. Does anyone know who I am talking about?


----------



## 5tmorris

He was probably listed but I missed it, Keith Appleton is pretty good if you're into steam engines.  And Ave's empire of dirt is great for pure R rated entertainment.  For tuetonic artistry Uri Tuchman combines art, metal and wood working with minimal tools.  And as stated by others all of the channels listed make my efforts look like swill.  Glad I have a day job.


----------



## vtcnc

5tmorris said:


> He was probably listed but I missed it, Keith Appleton is pretty good if you're into steam engines.  And Ave's empire of dirt is great for pure R rated entertainment.  And as stated by others all of the channels listed make my efforts look like swill.  Glad I have a day job.


I'm going to publicly confess. While I can be known to be off-color from time to time privately - publicly I'm a bit prudish - I really don't care for the "keep your **** in a vice" kind of humor out there in the world for free. It just seems gratuitous and for the clicks - if I were paying for that I'd probably appreciate it more - but not for free and general public consumption. But that's my personal taste.


----------



## vtcnc

vtcnc said:


> I'm going to publicly confess. While I can be known to be off-color from time to time privately - publicly I'm a bit prudish - I really don't care for the "keep your **** in a vice" kind of humor out there in the world for free. It just seems gratuitous and for the clicks - if I were paying for that I'd probably appreciate it more - but not for free and general public consumption. But that's my personal taste.


EDIT - I say that and am instantly feeling hyprocritical - I've been listening to Machinist Therapy Hotline and they are known for some crude humor as well. Oh, well. Just opinions. I'll gracefully bow out at this point!


----------



## DavidR8

vtcnc said:


> I'm going to publicly confess. While I can be known to be off-color from time to time privately - publicly I'm a bit prudish - I really don't care for the "keep your **** in a vice" kind of humor out there in the world for free. It just seems gratuitous and for the clicks - if I were paying for that I'd probably appreciate it more - but not for free and general public consumption. But that's my personal taste.



The first few times I tried to watch Ave I was also turned off by his language. 
I have found some of his videos present some really solid technical knowledge. 
But I still am not fan of the language. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttabbal

AvE doesn't bother me, but to each their own. I figure there are so many different channels and characters out there that there's something suitable for everyone's taste.


----------



## Jim F

I am wondering who/what made Quinn so afraid to climb mill....


----------



## ttabbal

Jim F said:


> I am wondering who/what made Quinn so afraid to climb mill....



She's not the only hobby machinist/maker that I've seen that seemed overly concerned about it. Some were even running large machines that could certainly handle it without issues. I've never tried it on a bench mill, so perhaps those have enough flex that it's a bigger issue?


----------



## Jim F

ttabbal said:


> She's not the only hobby machinist/maker that I've seen that seemed overly concerned about it. Some were even running large machines that could certainly handle it without issues. I've never tried it on a bench mill, so perhaps those have enough flex that it's a bigger issue?


I do it on my G0463.
No issues.


----------



## sdelivery

dgehricke said:


> check out Mr pete 222 Tubalcain your youtube shop teacher


I cant say enough good things about Tubalcain and feel he is the best one to start with.
After you get your feet wet Joe P is the one to watch.


----------



## Jim F

Anyone else ever get a shout from Tom Lipton ?


----------



## DavidR8

Jim F said:


> Anyone else ever get a shout from Tom Lipton ?


He sent me plans for his V-block build...does that count?


----------



## Parlo

There's a fairly new YouTube channel - engineering hacks and tricks. There are quite a few interesting and unusual techniques that don't appear elsewhere on YouTube. Edit. I've dicovered that I can load a YouTube example, hopefully it works..


----------



## JPMacG

Please ignore  -  I responded to the wrong thread.  I don't know how to delete my post so please just ignore it.


----------



## jwmay

JPMacG said:


> Please ignore


?


----------



## stuarth44

sure watch a few, Tony understands math, he's innovative, smart skilled
Stefan is brilliant
Abom experiments with stuff he knows nothing of and makes some really strange decisions, one example, he was making a pulley for a wire rope, the metal on the original was wearing, so he made one same size of harder stock, I told him that a wire rope must run over a sheave of 20D ie a 10mm rope needs a 200mm pulley, the pulley should then be of something like bronze with grease then was the time he set about turning a piston from a high-performance motorcycle engine, not know that those pistons are not cylindrical. however, he has a passion for machining and machines
Joe is smart too
I  have learned a thing or 2 or 200 from you tube, I've helped in my field too
I have a few vids


----------



## stuarth44

bakrch said:


> TOT
> Stefan Gotteswinter
> Clickspring
> Robin Renzetti
> Blondihacks
> 
> I will always go back for more from this group.  TBH, the rest of them really annoy me for some re


agreed actually, some just string it out, you wonder if they will ever start, but the most skilled of all is David Wilkes a real old time ARTISAN


----------



## stuarth44

The most skilled of all is David Wilkes a real old time ARTISAN


----------



## stuarth44

stuarth44 said:


> The most skilled of all is David Wilkes a real old time ARTISAN


----------



## jwmay

I never met anyone but me who puts videos on YouTube. Was that the question?  My videos are awesome. My wife is my only subscriber. Lol


----------



## stuarth44

jwmay said:


> I never met anyone but me who puts videos on YouTube. Was that the question?  My videos are awesome. My wife is my only subscriber. Lol


been on years, think I have very few either JW


----------



## JPMacG

It is interesting - YouTube channels seem to have a life cycle.  Mr. Pete's videos are excellent, but now after hundreds or thousands of videos he seems to be running out of material.  The same with other YouTube creators.  Rick Beato  (music producer), Mr. Carlson's Lab (antique radios), Matt Guthmiller (aviation) - they all eventually run out of new material to talk about.


----------



## Bi11Hudson

Ran across an interesting series by Kieth Appleton, he has a large number of videos about Model Engineering. I think he is English, their use of M E leans toward small steam engines, traction and the like. The link is to a series of basic machining techniques used with steam engines. There are many that are more complex, this is just a pointer into the series.






.


----------



## jwmay

JPMacG said:


> YouTube channels seem to have a life cycle. Mr. Pete's videos are excellent, but now after hundreds or thousands of videos he seems to be running out of material.


I find a lot of value in rewatching his videos. I'll be lucky to learn what he's already put out.


----------



## stuarth44

Bi11Hudson said:


> Ran across an interesting series by Kieth Appleton, he has a large number of videos about Model Engineering. I think he is English, their use of M E leans toward small steam engines, traction and the like. The link is to a series of basic machining techniques used with steam engines. There are many that are more complex, this is just a pointer into the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model engineering - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


So many monthlys were available in 50' 60's


Bi11Hudson said:


> .


----------

